# steam error 41, football manager 2012



## deacona88 (Dec 29, 2011)

i just bought this new game and everytime i try to load it up if either comes up with an error message saying ''a serious error was encountered and the application will close. an error file has been generated: C:\users\Alistair\docutments\sports interactive\football manager 2012\crash dumps\FM 2012 V12.1.1.244099 (2011.12.23 11.13.36).dmp'' or it comes up with steam error 41, ive downloaded an up to date NVIDIA graphics thing, upped my perfomance settings to high, tried to stop all interfering apps (though not sure whether that was necessary) but i would just like to play the game. any ideas?


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

Next time read the post that says "Read this before you post" Anyway, do this:

*Post your DXDiag report.* This gives us the detailed information of your computer so we can determine if you have the proper hardware to run a game, as well as the proper drivers. No personal information is collected here, it is merely a system report. To get your DXDiag report, follow these instructions: 

Click Start -> Run, and type 'dxdiag' (without quotes), and hit OK.
If a dialog box comes up, click yes.
When the progress bar in the lower right corner of the program is done, click the 'Save All Information' button
Save the information to somewhere you'll remember (the desktop is the easiest choice).
Open the saved file, hit Ctrl+A (select all), and then Ctrl+C (copy).
Then, paste that information into your thread.


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

Once I have that info I can help you.


----------



## bartolomeupb (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi,

I have the same problem and I did what you mentioned.
Now what should I do?

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 12/30/2011, 11:46:06
Machine name: CB-ASUS-XP
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_qfe.100216-2016)
Language: Portuguese (Regional Setting: Portuguese)
System Manufacturer: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 
System Model: A6JC 
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: Genuine Intel(R) CPU T1300 @ 1.66GHz
Memory: 2048MB RAM
Page File: 916MB used, 3023MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce Go 7300
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce Go 7300
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_01D7&SUBSYS_12121043&REV_A1
Display Memory: 512.0 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 800 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Monitor predefinido
Monitor Max Res: 
Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.8293 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 11/21/2005 07:51:00, 3948032 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/d
Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
Mini VDD Date: 11/21/2005 07:51:00, 3600512 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4297-11CF-9653-183200C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x01D7
SubSys ID: 0x12121043
Revision ID: 0x00A1
Revision ID: 0x00A1
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_B ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A 
Deinterlace Caps: {212DC724-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{212DC724-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{212DC724-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{212DC724-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Realtek HD Audio output
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0880&SUBSYS_1043120D&REV_1008
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5165 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 9/7/2005 22:20:52, 3959808 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Full
 Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 32
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 32
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Realtek HD Audio input
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5165 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 9/7/2005 22:20:52, 3959808 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
Mapeador MIDI da Microsoft [Emulado], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Sintetizador por software GS Wa [Emulado], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Rato
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Teclado
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Wireless Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x062A, 0x6301
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ Concentrador raiz USB (usbport)
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x27CB
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/3/2004 22:08:44, 57600 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/4/2004 11:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Teclado padrão de 101 ou 102 teclas ou Microsoft Natural PS/2
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/4/2004 11:00:00, 54144 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 11:00:00, 25344 bytes
| 
+ Controlador do teclado do servidor de terminais
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/3/2004 23:57:40, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 11:00:00, 25344 bytes
| 
+ Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad
| Matching Device ID: *syn0a06
| Upper Filters: SynTP
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ Rato compatível com HID
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x062A, 0x6301
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 11:00:00, 23808 bytes
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/4/2004 11:00:00, 12160 bytes
| 
+ Controlador de rato do servidor de terminais
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/3/2004 23:57:40, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 11:00:00, 23808 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider: Motorola SM56 Data Fax Modem
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM3
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Ligação de rede sem fios - IPv4 -

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 21.4 GB
Total Space: 68.8 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: WDC WD1200BEVE-00WZT0

Drive: X:
Free Space: 33.5 GB
Total Space: 45.7 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: WDC WD1200BEVE-00WZT0

Drive: D:
Model: TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-L632C
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (Portuguese), 8/4/2004 11:00:00, 49536 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4222&SUBSYS_10018086&REV_02\4&37028E5F&0&00E3
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DF&SUBSYS_12371043&REV_02\3&11583659&0&F9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (Portuguese), 11/20/2001 15:13:50, 3456 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (Portuguese), 8/3/2004 21:59:42, 25088 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 21:59:44, 95360 bytes

Name: Controlador de Barramento UAA da Microsoft para High Definition Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_11231043&REV_02\3&11583659&0&D8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 5.10.0001.5013 (English), 1/7/2005 16:07:18, 138752 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D6
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D6&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&11583659&0&E3
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (Portuguese), 8/3/2004 23:37:02, 68992 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&11583659&0&E0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (Portuguese), 8/3/2004 23:37:02, 68992 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CC&SUBSYS_12371043&REV_02\3&11583659&0&EF
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:08:38, 26624 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:08:44, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (Portuguese), 8/3/2004 23:56:46, 77312 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:08:44, 57600 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 11:00:00, 7168 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CB&SUBSYS_12371043&REV_02\3&11583659&0&EB
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:08:38, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:08:44, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (Portuguese), 8/3/2004 23:56:46, 77312 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:08:44, 57600 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CA&SUBSYS_12371043&REV_02\3&11583659&0&EA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:08:38, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:08:44, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (Portuguese), 8/3/2004 23:56:46, 77312 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:08:44, 57600 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C9&SUBSYS_12371043&REV_02\3&11583659&0&E9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:08:38, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:08:44, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (Portuguese), 8/3/2004 23:56:46, 77312 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:08:44, 57600 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C8&SUBSYS_12371043&REV_02\3&11583659&0&E8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:08:38, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:08:44, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (Portuguese), 8/3/2004 23:56:46, 77312 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:08:44, 57600 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Controller - 27B9
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27B9&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&11583659&0&F8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (Portuguese), 11/20/2001 15:00:00, 36352 bytes

Name: Mobile Intel(R) 955XM/945GM/PM/GMS/940GML Express PCI Express Root Port - 27A1
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A1&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03\3&11583659&0&08
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (Portuguese), 8/3/2004 23:37:02, 68992 bytes

Name: Mobile Intel(R) 955XM/945GM/PM/GMS/940GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03\3&11583659&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2448&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_E2\3&11583659&0&F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (Portuguese), 8/3/2004 23:37:02, 68992 bytes

Name: Ricoh SD Bus Host Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0822&SUBSYS_12371043&REV_17\4&3029DB9D&0&0AF0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\risdptsk.sys, 1.00.0003.0006 (Japanese), 7/14/2005 11:14:34, 27904 bytes

Name: Ricoh Memory Stick Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_12371043&REV_08\4&3029DB9D&0&0BF0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\snymsico.dll, 1.00.0000.9120 (English), 9/3/2004 11:00:00, 90112 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rimsptsk.sys, 1.00.0001.0012 (Japanese), 7/12/2005 18:00:30, 51328 bytes

Name: Controlador anfitrião PCI OHCI em conformidade com IEEE 1394
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0552&SUBSYS_12371043&REV_08\4&3029DB9D&0&09F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 11:00:00, 61056 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\1394bus.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 11:00:00, 53248 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nic1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 11:00:00, 61824 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 11:00:00, 60800 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\enum1394.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 19:46:40, 6400 bytes

Name: Controlador Ricoh R/RL/5C476(II) ou CardBus compatível
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0476&SUBSYS_12371043&REV_B3\4&3029DB9D&0&08F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pcmcia.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (Portuguese), 8/4/2004 11:00:00, 120064 bytes

Name: Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_11F51043&REV_01\4&335E5CC8&0&00E0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Rtenicxp.sys, 5.638.1116.2005 (English), 11/16/2005 00:08:16, 78976 bytes

Name: NVIDIA GeForce Go 7300
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_01D7&SUBSYS_12121043&REV_A1\4&2D404BB6&0&0008
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys, 6.14.0010.8293 (English), 11/21/2005 07:51:00, 3600512 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nv4_disp.dll, 6.14.0010.8293 (English), 11/21/2005 07:51:00, 3948032 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe, 6.14.0010.8293 (English), 11/21/2005 07:51:00, 143426 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvapi.dll, 6.14.0010.8293 (), 11/21/2005 07:51:00, 106496 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvoglnt.dll, 6.14.0010.8293 (English), 11/21/2005 07:51:00, 5406720 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcpl.dll, 6.14.0010.8293 (English), 11/21/2005 07:51:00, 7335936 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmctray.dll, 6.14.0010.8293 (English), 11/21/2005 07:51:00, 86016 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwddi.dll, 6.14.0010.8293 (English), 11/21/2005 07:51:00, 81920 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpl.hlp, 11/21/2005 07:51:00, 170133 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcplen.hlp, 11/21/2005 07:51:00, 55444 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcod.dll, 1.00.0000.0034 (English), 11/21/2005 07:51:00, 35328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcodins.dll, 1.00.0000.0034 (English), 11/21/2005 07:51:00, 35328 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 Portuguese Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 266240 bytes
ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 27136 bytes
dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 10496 bytes
d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 Portuguese Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 1179648 bytes
d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 8192 bytes
d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 1689088 bytes
d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 825344 bytes
d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 590336 bytes
d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 350208 bytes
d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 34816 bytes
dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 Portuguese Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 33040 bytes
dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 Portuguese Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 24064 bytes
dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 Portuguese Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 57856 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 30208 bytes
dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 Portuguese Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 18432 bytes
dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 3584 bytes
dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 3584 bytes
dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 Portuguese Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 213504 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 83456 bytes
dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 Portuguese Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 116736 bytes
dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 Portuguese Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 Portuguese Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 54032 bytes
dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 Portuguese Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 166912 bytes
dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 Portuguese Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 189952 bytes
dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 Portuguese Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 394752 bytes
joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.2180 Portuguese Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 69632 bytes
gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 Portuguese Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 77312 bytes
pid.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 35328 bytes
dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 Portuguese Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 1294336 bytes
dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 19456 bytes
dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 181760 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 Portuguese Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 72192 bytes
dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 Portuguese Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 104448 bytes
dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 61440 bytes
dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 35840 bytes
dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 105984 bytes
dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 82432 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3D.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 12/28/2011 16:27:07 473600 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 5.04.0000.3900 English Final Retail 12/28/2011 16:26:58 2676224 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.04.0091.0000 English Final Retail 12/28/2011 16:26:59 2846720 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 12/28/2011 16:27:00 563712 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.06.0168.0000 English Final Retail 12/28/2011 16:27:01 567296 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.07.0239.0000 English Final Retail 12/28/2011 16:27:01 576000 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.08.0299.0000 English Final Retail 12/28/2011 16:27:02 577024 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.09.0376.0000 English Final Retail 12/28/2011 16:27:02 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.10.0455.0000 English Final Retail 12/28/2011 16:27:03 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.11.0519.0000 English Final Retail 12/28/2011 16:27:03 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.12.0589.0000 English Final Retail 12/28/2011 16:27:08 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectDraw.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/28/2011 16:27:09 145920 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectInput.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/28/2011 16:27:09 159232 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectPlay.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/28/2011 16:27:10 364544 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectSound.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/28/2011 16:27:11 178176 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.AudioVideoPlayback.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/28/2011 16:27:05 53248 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Diagnostics.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/28/2011 16:27:06 12800 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/28/2011 16:27:04 223232 bytes
dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 Portuguese Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 619008 bytes
dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 Portuguese Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 1227264 bytes
dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 Portuguese Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 2113536 bytes
mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 924432 bytes
mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 1028096 bytes
wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.2180 Portuguese Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 25600 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 70656 bytes
devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 Portuguese Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 59904 bytes
dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1125 Portuguese Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 499229 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 Portuguese Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 35328 bytes
mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 148992 bytes
msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 14336 bytes
encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 20480 bytes
qasf.dll: 11.00.5721.5145 English Final Retail 10/18/2006 20:47:18 211456 bytes
qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 Portuguese Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 192512 bytes
qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 Portuguese Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 279040 bytes
qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 Portuguese Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 386048 bytes
qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 Portuguese Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 563200 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 733696 bytes
quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.3665 Portuguese Final Retail 2/5/2010 18:39:52 1297920 bytes
strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3938 Portuguese Final Retail 8/26/2009 08:15:36 247326 bytes
iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 199680 bytes
ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 848384 bytes
ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 338432 bytes
ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 755200 bytes
ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 183808 bytes
ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.3610 Portuguese Final Retail 8/5/2009 09:06:29 205824 bytes
ks.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 Portuguese Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:15:22 140928 bytes
ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 Portuguese Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:57:30 130048 bytes
ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 Portuguese Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:30 4096 bytes
stream.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 Portuguese Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:08:04 48640 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 Portuguese Final Retail 8/3/2004 21:58:40 5376 bytes
mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.2180 Portuguese Final Retail 8/3/2004 21:58:42 4992 bytes
mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 Portuguese Final Retail 8/3/2004 21:58:42 7552 bytes
swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 Portuguese Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 4352 bytes
mstee.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 Portuguese Final Retail 8/3/2004 21:58:40 5504 bytes
ipsink.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 Portuguese Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:57:30 16384 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 118272 bytes
ndisip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:10:14 10880 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:10:14 15360 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 Portuguese Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 1434624 bytes
slip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:10:18 11136 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:10:30 85376 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:10:18 17024 bytes
vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 30720 bytes
msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.3649 English Final Retail 11/27/2009 17:34:45 17920 bytes
kstvtune.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 Portuguese Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:57:30 61952 bytes
ksxbar.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:57:30 43008 bytes
kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 Portuguese Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:57:30 91648 bytes
vfwwdm32.dll: 5.01.2600.2180 Portuguese Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:56:46 54784 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:10:22 19328 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 Portuguese Final Retail 8/4/2004 11:00:00 51200 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

Codecs VBI de fluxo WDM:
NABTS/FEC VBI Codec,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Descodificador CC,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.2180
WST Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMA Voice Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
ffdshow Video Decoder,0xff800001,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.3467.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
ffdshow DXVA Video Decoder,0xff800002,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.3467.0000
ffdshow raw video filter,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.3467.0000
ffdshow Audio Decoder,0xff800001,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.3467.0000
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MPC - Mpeg Source (Gabest),0x00400000,0,0,MpegSplitter.ax,1.03.1976.0000
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
MainConcept AAC Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,,
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.5721.5145
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
BBDumpFilter,0x00200000,1,0,bbmemdumpflt.ax,9.00.0000.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MONOGRAM AMR Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,mmamr.ax,1.00.0001.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
MainConcept MP4 Demultiplexer,0x00400000,1,2,,
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.06.0000.0051
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
MPC - MP4 Source,0x00600000,0,0,MP4Splitter.ax,1.03.1976.0000
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
MPC - FLV Splitter (Gabest),0x00600000,1,1,FLVSplitter.ax,1.03.1976.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
WavPack Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,WavPackDSDecoder.ax,1.01.0000.0484
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MONOGRAM AMR Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mmamr.ax,1.00.0001.0000
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder (PDVD10),0x003f0001,2,3,CLVSD.ax,8.04.0000.1408
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
MONOGRAM Musepack Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mmmpcdec.ax,0.09.0002.0000
Haali Media Splitter,0x00800001,0,1,splitter.ax,1.10.0175.0000
Haali Media Splitter (AR),0x00400000,1,1,splitter.ax,1.10.0175.0000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MainConcept (Consumer) AVC/H.264 Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,2,,
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
HP VTK MPEG-1 Encoder,0x00200000,3,3,hpqvtk01.dll,100.00.0128.0000
MPC - MP4 Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,MP4Splitter.ax,1.03.1976.0000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
File Source (Monkey Audio),0x00400000,0,1,MonkeySource.ax,
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
madFlac Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,madFlac.ax,1.08.0000.0000
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
DivX H.264 Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,DivXDecH264.ax,9.00.0001.0021
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.2180
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
Haali Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,dxr.dll,
HP VTK Rotate Filter,0x00200000,1,1,hpqvtk01.dll,100.00.0128.0000
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Haali Simple Media Splitter,0x00200000,0,1,splitter.ax,1.10.0175.0000
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DirectVobSub,0x00200000,2,1,vsfilter.dll,2.39.0005.0003
DirectVobSub (auto-loading version),0x00800002,2,1,vsfilter.dll,2.39.0005.0003
MONOGRAM AMR Encoder,0x00600000,1,1,mmamr.ax,1.00.0001.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Haali Matroska Muxer,0x00200000,1,0,splitter.ax,1.10.0175.0000
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
TechSmith File Source,0x00400000,0,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith SWF Writer,0x00200000,2,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith WMFSDK Writer,0x00200000,1,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith Simple PIP,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
ImageSource,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TitleSource,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith Time Adjust,0x00200000,1,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith Splitter Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith Frame Skip Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith Perf Skip Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith ZoomPIP Filter,0x00200000,2,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith PushVMR Source,0x00200000,0,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith PushBitmap Source,0x00200000,0,2,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith PushBitmap Source,0x00200000,0,2,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith SimplePushBitmap Source,0x00200000,0,2,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith Wave Dest,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith Overlay,0x00200000,1,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith Wave Buffer,0x00200000,1,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith ForceColor 8,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith ForceColor 555,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith ForceColor 565,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith ForceColor 24,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith ForceColor 32,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith Force Color32A,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
SSFileWriter,0x00200000,1,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith Frame Rate Tuner,0x00200000,1,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
TechSmith Camera Adjust,0x00200000,1,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
Techsmith Quicktime MOV Source,0x00600000,0,2,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0001.0787
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
MONOGRAM AMR Mux,0x00600000,1,1,mmamr.ax,1.00.0001.0000
DC-Bass Source,0x00400000,0,1,DCBassSource.ax,1.02.0000.0000
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ffdshow Audio Processor,0x00200000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.3467.0000
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
HP VTK Frame Grabber Filter,0x00200000,1,1,hpqvtk01.dll,100.00.0128.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
VP7 Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,vp7dec.ax,7.00.0010.0000
MONOGRAM Musepack Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,mmmpcdmx.ax,0.04.0000.0000
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
madFlac Source,0x00600000,0,1,madFlac.ax,1.08.0000.0000
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPC - FLV Source (Gabest),0x00600000,0,0,FLVSplitter.ax,1.03.1976.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
MPC - MPEG4 Video Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,MP4Splitter.ax,1.03.1976.0000
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WavPack Audio Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,WavPackDSSplitter.ax,1.01.0000.0323
HP VTK Resize Filter,0x00200000,1,1,hpqvtk01.dll,100.00.0128.0000
ffdshow subtitles filter,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.3467.0000
MPC - Mpeg Splitter (Gabest),0x00400001,1,1,MpegSplitter.ax,1.03.1976.0000
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MPC - MPEG4 Video Source,0x00600000,0,0,MP4Splitter.ax,1.03.1976.0000
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
LAME Audio Encoder,0x00100000,2,1,lame_dshow.ax,1.00.0054.50801
WebM VP8 Decoder Filter,0x00600000,1,1,vp8decoder.dll,0.09.0007.0000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Haali Video Sink,0x00200000,1,0,splitter.ax,1.10.0175.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AC3File,0x00600000,0,1,ac3file.ax,
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
iZotope Vocal Enhancement,0x00200000,1,1,iZotope_VocalEnhancement.dll,1.00.0000.0024
iZotope Consumer Restoration,0x00200000,1,1,iZotope_ConsumerRestoration.dll,1.00.0000.0024
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

Dispositivos de bifurcação/T de sequência WDM:
Conversor Tee/Sink-to-Sink,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Transformação de dados de fluxo WDM:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft - sintetizador Kernel GS Wavetable,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Sintetizador Microsoft Kernel DLS,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DRM Descrambler Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
ffdshow video encoder,0x00100000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.3467.0000
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
ffdshow Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Codec Intel IYUV,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
TechSmith Screen Capture Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Xvid MPEG-4 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Helix YV12 YUV Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Compressors:
WMA Voice Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
Microsoft G.723.1
,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
AC-3 ACM Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665

Audio Capture Sources:
Realtek HD Audio input,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
Sintetizador por software GS Wa,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665

Dispositivos de captura de sequência WDM:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
BisonCam, NB Pro,0x00200000,0,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Dispositivos de composição de sequência WDM:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.2180

BDA Rendering Filters:
BDA IP Sink,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Video Capture Sources:
BisonCam, NB Pro,0x00200000,0,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Dispositivos de mistura de sequenciador WDM:
Microsoft - misturador de áudio Kernel Wave,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Transformação de comunicação de sequência WDM:
Conversor Tee/Sink-to-Sink,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Audio Renderers:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665
DirectSound: Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3665

Dispositivos de sistema de fluxo WDM:
Realtek HD Audio input,0x00200000,4,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,8,1,,5.03.2600.2180

BDA Receiver Component:
BDA Slip De-Framer,0x00600000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180


----------



## deacona88 (Dec 29, 2011)

sorry about that, this is my details, hopefully i've done it right this time and its worked....
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 12/29/2011, 11:08:43
Machine name: ALISTAIR-PC
Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: TOSHIBA
System Model: Satellite A660
BIOS: Phoenix SecureCore Version 1.70
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU M 370 @ 2.40GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.4GHz
Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 3890MB RAM
Page File: 2372MB used, 5407MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7601.17514 32bit Unicode
------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)
---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: Intel(R) HD Graphics
Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Chip type: Intel(R) HD Graphics (Core i3)
DAC type: Internal
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0046&SUBSYS_FD311179&REV_02
Display Memory: 1696 MB
Dedicated Memory: 64 MB
Shared Memory: 1632 MB
Current Mode: 1366 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
Monitor Model: unknown
Monitor Id: SEC3641
Native Mode: 1366 x 768(p) (59.998Hz)
Output Type: Internal
Driver Name: igdumd64.dll,igd10umd64.dll,igdumdx32,igd10umd32
Driver File Version: 8.15.0010.2559 (English)
Driver Version: 8.15.10.2559
DDI Version: 10
Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 10/21/2011 17:30:04, 8313856 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-4306-11CF-367B-3BDDA2C2C535}
Vendor ID: 0x8086
Device ID: 0x0046
SubSys ID: 0xFD311179
Revision ID: 0x0002
Driver Strong Name: oem15.inf:IntelGfx.NTamd64.6.0:iILKM0:8.15.10.2559ci\ven_8086&dev_0046
Rank Of Driver: 00E62001
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_C ModeVC1_B ModeVC1_C 
Deinterlace Caps: {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
D3D9 Overlay: Supported
DXVA-HD: Supported
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0269&SUBSYS_1179FD38&REV_1001
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.6278 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 12/30/2010 10:59:18, 2690280 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.6278 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 12/30/2010 10:59:18, 2690280 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x1
Format Flags: 0xFFFFF
-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a
Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a
Poll w/ Interrupt: No
-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x3B34
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub20
| Service: usbhub
| 
+-+ Generic USB Hub
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x8087, 0x0020
| | Location: Port_#0001.Hub_#0002
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_09
| | Service: usbhub
----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------
------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| 
+ PS/2 Compatible Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f13
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 439.1 GB
Total Space: 476.8 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: SAMSUNG HM501II ATA Device
Drive: Q:
Model: n/a
Drive: D:
Model: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7700S ATA Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), , 0 bytes
--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2D10&SUBSYS_80868086&REV_05\3&4F11E61&0&10
Driver: n/a
Name: Intel(R) Management Engine Interface
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B64&SUBSYS_FD301179&REV_06\3&11583659&0&B0
Driver: n/a
Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B34&SUBSYS_FD301179&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E8
Driver: n/a
Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2D01&SUBSYS_80868086&REV_05\3&4F11E61&0&01
Driver: n/a
Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B56&SUBSYS_FD301179&REV_05\3&11583659&0&D8
Driver: n/a
Name: Intel(R) Turbo Boost Technology Driver
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B32&SUBSYS_FD301179&REV_05\3&11583659&0&FE
Driver: n/a
Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2C62&SUBSYS_80868086&REV_05\3&4F11E61&0&00
Driver: n/a
Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5 - 3B4A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B4A&SUBSYS_FD301179&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E4
Driver: n/a
Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller - 3B30
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B30&SUBSYS_FD301179&REV_05\3&11583659&0&FB
Driver: n/a
Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2448&SUBSYS_FD301179&REV_A5\3&11583659&0&F0
Driver: n/a
Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 - 3B48
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B48&SUBSYS_FD301179&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E3
Driver: n/a
Name: Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B29&SUBSYS_FD301179&REV_05\3&11583659&0&FA
Driver: n/a
Name: Broadcom 802.11n Network Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4727&SUBSYS_7175144F&REV_01\4&107A3ADC&0&00E1
Driver: n/a
Name: Intel(R) HD Graphics
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0046&SUBSYS_FD311179&REV_02\3&11583659&0&10
Driver: n/a
Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 - 3B46
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B46&SUBSYS_FD301179&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E2
Driver: n/a
Name: Intel(R) HM55 Express Chipset LPC Interface Controller - 3B09
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B09&SUBSYS_FD301179&REV_05\3&11583659&0&F8
Driver: n/a
Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0045&SUBSYS_FD311179&REV_02\3&11583659&0&08
Driver: n/a
Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2D13&SUBSYS_80868086&REV_05\3&4F11E61&0&13
Driver: n/a
Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 - 3B44
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B44&SUBSYS_FD301179&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E1
Driver: n/a
Name: NVIDIA GeForce 310M 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0A70&SUBSYS_FD311179&REV_A2\4&D992E64&0&0008
Driver: n/a
Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0044&SUBSYS_FD311179&REV_02\3&11583659&0&00
Driver: n/a
Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2D12&SUBSYS_80868086&REV_05\3&4F11E61&0&12
Driver: n/a
Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 3B42
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B42&SUBSYS_FD301179&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E0
Driver: n/a
Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2D11&SUBSYS_80868086&REV_05\3&4F11E61&0&11
Driver: n/a
Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B3C&SUBSYS_FD301179&REV_05\3&11583659&0&D0
Driver: n/a
------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------
DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7601.17514
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7601.17514
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7601.17514
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17514
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17514
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7601.17514
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17669
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (Realtek High Defini,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
Realtek HD Audio Mic input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Realtek HD Audio Stereo input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
USB 2.0 Camera,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Video Capture Sources:
USB 2.0 Camera,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514
BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17669
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514
BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DirectSound: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality) 
Quality Flags: 2576
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow half deinterlace
Allow scaling
Decode Power Usage: 100
Balanced Flags: 1424
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow batching
Force half deinterlace
Force scaling
Decode Power Usage: 50
PowerFlags: 1424
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow batching
Force half deinterlace
Force scaling
Decode Power Usage: 0


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

@ Bartolomeupb

Your system specs meet the requirements, so I would recommend updating your NVidia driver, and DirectX

Game Requirements:
OS: Windows XP/Vista/W7
CPU: XP : 1.4GHz or Faster; Vista/W7 : 2.0GHz or Faster (Intel Pentium 4, Intel Core, AMD Athlon)
RAM: XP : 512MB RAM; Vista/W7 : 1.0GB RAM
HDD: 2GB
4x Speed DVD Drive
Video Card - 128MB (Nvidia FX 5900 Ultra or greater; ATI Radeon 9800 or greater; Intel 82915G/82910GL or greater). Earlier cards may only display 2D Match Viewer Mode and are not supported. Laptop versions of these chipsets may work but are not supported
Sound: DirectX 9.0c compatible
DirectX: Version 9.0c (included)
LAN - TCP/IP compliant

NVidia Driver: http://www.geforce.com/Drivers/Results/8969

DirectX Download: http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?id=35&WT.mc_id=MSCOM_EN_US_DLC_CAROUSEL_121LSUS007776​


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

@ deacona
Your computer DOSEN'T meet the system requirements for this game.

Your system:
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU M 370 @ 2.40GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.4GHz
Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 3890MB RAM
Page File: 2372MB used, 5407MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
_Card name: Intel(R) HD Graphics_
_Manufacturer: Intel Corporation_
_Chip type: Intel(R) HD Graphics (Core i3)_
_DAC type: Internal_
_Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0046&SUBSYS_FD311179&REV_02_
_Display Memory: 1696 MB_
*Dedicated Memory: 64 MB*

OS: Windows XP/Vista/W7
CPU: XP : 1.4GHz or Faster; Vista/W7 : 2.0GHz or Faster (Intel Pentium 4, Intel Core, AMD Athlon)
RAM: XP : 512MB RAM; Vista/W7 : 1.0GB RAM
HDD: 2GB
4x Speed DVD Drive
*Video Card - 128MB (Nvidia FX 5900 Ultra or greater; ATI Radeon 9800 or greater; Intel 82915G/82910GL or greater). Earlier cards may only display 2D Match Viewer Mode and are not supported. Laptop versions of these chipsets may work but are not supported*
Sound: DirectX 9.0c compatible
DirectX: Version 9.0c (included)
LAN - TCP/IP compliant

The built in graphics in intel's CPUs don't cut it for gaming, I would recommend looking into a new graphics card.​


----------



## clow88 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have the same problem - error 41

Here's my info:


------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 1/1/2012, 12:38:31
Machine name: OWNER-HP
Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard
System Model: HP Pavilion dv7 Notebook PC
BIOS: InsydeH2O Version CCB.03.61.09F.02
Processor: AMD A8-3510MX APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics (4 CPUs), ~1.8GHz
Memory: 8192MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 7658MB RAM
Page File: 2598MB used, 12717MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7601.17514 64bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: AMD Radeon(TM) HD 6620G 
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type: ATI display adapter (0x9641)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9641&SUBSYS_3593103C&REV_00
Display Memory: 968 MB
Dedicated Memory: 1491 MB
Shared Memory: 3573 MB
Current Mode: 1600 x 900 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
Monitor Model: unknown
Monitor Id: CMO1719
Native Mode: 1600 x 900(p) (60.008Hz)
Output Type: Internal
Driver Name: aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,aticfx32,aticfx32,aticfx32,atiumd64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atiumdag,atidxx32,atidxx32,atiumdva,atiumd6a.cap,atitmm64.dll
Driver File Version: 8.17.0010.1071 (English)
Driver Version: 8.832.0.0
DDI Version: 11
Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 4/2/2011 07:57:12, 789504 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-D501-11CF-A377-9915BEC2C535}
Vendor ID: 0x1002
Device ID: 0x9641
SubSys ID: 0x3593103C
Revision ID: 0x0000
Driver Strong Name: oem2.inf:ATI.Mfg.NTamd64.6.1:ati2mtag_Sumo_Mobile_PXAA:8.832.0.0ci\ven_1002&dev_9641&subsys_3593103c
Rank Of Driver: 00E60001
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
D3D9 Overlay: Not Supported
DXVA-HD: Not Supported
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Speakers and Headphones (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_111D&DEV_7605&SUBSYS_103C3593&REV_1001
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: stwrt64.sys
Driver Version: 6.10.6329.0000 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 3/11/2011 10:23:16, 521728 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: IDT
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

Description: Communications Headphones (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_111D&DEV_7605&SUBSYS_103C3593&REV_1001
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: stwrt64.sys
Driver Version: 6.10.6329.0000 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 3/11/2011 10:23:16, 521728 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: IDT
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Integrated Microphone Array (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: stwrt64.sys
Driver Version: 6.10.6329.0000 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 3/11/2011 10:23:16, 521728 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x1
Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

Description: Stereo Mix (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: stwrt64.sys
Driver Version: 6.10.6329.0000 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 3/11/2011 10:23:16, 521728 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x1
Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

Description: External Mic (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: stwrt64.sys
Driver Version: 6.10.6329.0000 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 3/11/2011 10:23:16, 521728 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x1
Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1022, 0x7807
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/25/2011 04:10:38, 343040 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/25/2011 04:10:38, 7936 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 23:19:57, 105472 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/14/2009 01:48:04, 50768 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 23:19:57, 105472 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/14/2009 01:48:04, 50768 bytes
| 
+ Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad
| Matching Device ID: *syn1e46
| Upper Filters: SynTP
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 11/21/2010 03:23:47, 63360 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 7/14/2009 00:00:20, 26624 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/14/2009 01:48:27, 49216 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 647.7 GB
Total Space: 697.5 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: TOSHIBA MK7575GSX SATA Disk Device

Drive: D:
Free Space: 715.3 GB
Total Space: 715.4 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: TOSHIBA MK7575GSX SATA Disk Device

Drive: E:
Free Space: 1.9 GB
Total Space: 17.6 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: TOSHIBA MK7575GSX SATA Disk Device

Drive: F:
Model: hp BD ROM BC-5550H SATA CdRom Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/21/2010 03:23:47, 147456 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_180D103C&REV_06\4&39FB9FE0&0&0020
Driver: n/a

Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_780C&SUBSYS_3593103C&REV_40\3&2411E6FE&3&A1
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:45:45, 12352 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:45:46, 48720 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:52:21, 24128 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/21/2010 03:23:47, 155520 bytes

Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1718&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&3&C5
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1703&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&3&C3
Driver: n/a

Name: SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_5209&SUBSYS_520910EC&REV_01\4&706F41E&0&0130
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sdbus.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/21/2010 03:23:47, 109056 bytes

Name: AMD SMBus
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_780B&SUBSYS_3593103C&REV_13\3&2411E6FE&3&A0
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1716&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&3&C6
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1702&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&3&C2
Driver: n/a

Name: Realtek PCIE CardReader
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_5209&SUBSYS_520910EC&REV_01\4&706F41E&0&0030
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\RtsPStor.sys, 6.01.7600.0080 (English), 3/25/2011 00:20:36, 337512 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\RtsPStorIcon.dll, 1.00.0000.0006 (English), 3/25/2011 00:20:36, 9888360 bytes

Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_7808&SUBSYS_3593103C&REV_11\3&2411E6FE&3&9A
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7601.17586 (English), 8/25/2011 04:10:38, 52736 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.17586 (English), 8/25/2011 04:10:38, 325120 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17586 (English), 8/25/2011 04:10:38, 343040 bytes

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_170B&SUBSYS_12341022&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&3&30
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/21/2010 03:23:47, 184704 bytes

Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1701&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&3&C1
Driver: n/a

Name: AMD USB 3.0 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_7812&SUBSYS_3593103C&REV_03\3&2411E6FE&3&81
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdxhc.sys, 1.00.0000.0052 (English), 3/18/2011 05:04:20, 188544 bytes

Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_7808&SUBSYS_3593103C&REV_11\3&2411E6FE&3&92
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7601.17586 (English), 8/25/2011 04:10:38, 52736 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.17586 (English), 8/25/2011 04:10:38, 325120 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17586 (English), 8/25/2011 04:10:38, 343040 bytes

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_170A&SUBSYS_12341022&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&3&28
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/21/2010 03:23:47, 184704 bytes

Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1700&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_43\3&2411E6FE&3&C0
Driver: n/a

Name: AMD USB 3.0 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_7812&SUBSYS_3593103C&REV_03\3&2411E6FE&3&80
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdxhc.sys, 1.00.0000.0052 (English), 3/18/2011 05:04:20, 188544 bytes

Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_7807&SUBSYS_3593103C&REV_11\3&2411E6FE&3&98
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.01.7601.17586 (English), 8/25/2011 04:10:38, 25600 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.17586 (English), 8/25/2011 04:10:38, 325120 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17586 (English), 8/25/2011 04:10:38, 343040 bytes

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1709&SUBSYS_12341022&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&3&20
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/21/2010 03:23:47, 184704 bytes

Name: AMD Radeon(TM) HD 6620G 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9641&SUBSYS_3593103C&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&3&08
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys, 8.01.0001.1134 (English), 4/2/2011 10:42:30, 9256960 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0019 (English), 4/2/2011 07:14:54, 53248 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys, 8.14.0001.6195 (English), 4/2/2011 07:16:22, 300544 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumd64.dll, 7.14.0010.0817 (English), 4/2/2011 07:23:52, 5438464 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumd6a.dll, 8.14.0010.0299 (English), 4/2/2011 07:44:50, 3239936 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atitmm64.dll, 6.14.0011.0023 (English), 4/2/2011 07:52:58, 120320 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 2/2/2011 02:01:14, 227586 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\amdpcom64.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 4/2/2011 07:23:56, 53760 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atimpc64.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 4/2/2011 07:23:56, 53760 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiadlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.1054 (English), 4/2/2011 07:16:56, 360448 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumd6a.cap, 4/2/2011 07:42:26, 790592 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atimuixx.dll, 6.14.0010.1002 (English), 4/2/2011 07:52:22, 16384 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiapfxx.exe, 6.14.0010.1001 (English), 4/2/2011 07:58:32, 143360 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiapfxx.blb, 4/2/2011 07:58:38, 152384 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumd6v.dll, 7.14.0010.0184 (English), 4/2/2011 07:45:24, 1208320 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe, 6.14.0011.1088 (English), 4/2/2011 07:54:06, 204288 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atieclxx.exe, 6.14.0011.1088 (English), 4/2/2011 07:54:42, 482304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atipdl64.dll, 6.14.0010.2563 (English), 4/2/2011 07:52:44, 423424 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiedu64.dll, 6.14.0010.2514 (English), 4/2/2011 07:52:16, 59392 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIDEMGX.dll, 2.00.4108.39443 (English), 4/2/2011 07:54:46, 462848 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atio6axx.dll, 6.14.0010.10600 (English), 4/2/2011 08:46:20, 22518272 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticaldd64.dll, 6.14.0010.1332 (English), 4/2/2011 07:34:00, 7025152 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticalrt64.dll, 6.14.0010.1332 (English), 4/2/2011 07:34:22, 51200 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticalcl64.dll, 6.14.0010.1332 (English), 4/2/2011 07:34:12, 44544 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atipblag.dat, 1/13/2011 07:03:20, 3155 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiu9p64.dll, 8.14.0001.6195 (English), 4/2/2011 07:15:30, 38912 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiuxp64.dll, 8.14.0001.6195 (English), 4/2/2011 07:15:40, 40448 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atig6pxx.dll, 8.14.0001.6195 (English), 4/2/2011 07:16:42, 14848 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atig6txx.dll, 8.14.0001.6195 (English), 4/2/2011 07:16:36, 39936 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atibtmon.exe, 2.00.0000.0000 (English), 5/12/2009 02:35:30, 118784 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atidxx64.dll, 8.17.0010.0342 (English), 4/2/2011 07:40:32, 5047808 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiumdag.dll, 7.14.0010.0817 (English), 4/2/2011 07:30:26, 4294144 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiumdva.dll, 8.14.0010.0299 (English), 4/2/2011 07:37:16, 3471872 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\amdpcom32.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 4/2/2011 07:23:50, 52736 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atimpc32.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 4/2/2011 07:23:50, 52736 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiadlxy.dll, 6.14.0010.1054 (English), 4/2/2011 07:16:50, 258048 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiumdva.cap, 4/2/2011 07:36:52, 790592 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiumdmv.dll, 7.14.0010.0184 (English), 4/2/2011 07:45:02, 1912832 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2563 (English), 4/2/2011 07:52:38, 356352 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Oemdspif.dll, 6.15.0006.0006 (English), 4/2/2011 07:52:26, 278528 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2514 (English), 4/2/2011 07:52:12, 43520 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.10600 (English), 4/2/2011 08:24:22, 17397248 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atidxx32.dll, 8.17.0010.0342 (English), 4/2/2011 07:49:18, 4279808 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aticaldd.dll, 6.14.0010.1332 (English), 4/2/2011 07:32:44, 5619200 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aticalrt.dll, 6.14.0010.1332 (English), 4/2/2011 07:34:20, 46080 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aticalcl.dll, 6.14.0010.1332 (English), 4/2/2011 07:34:10, 44032 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atipblag.dat, 1/13/2011 07:03:20, 3155 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiu9pag.dll, 8.14.0001.6195 (English), 4/2/2011 07:15:22, 29184 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiuxpag.dll, 8.14.0001.6195 (English), 4/2/2011 07:15:34, 31232 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atigktxx.dll, 8.14.0001.6195 (English), 4/2/2011 07:16:30, 32768 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiglpxx.dll, 8.14.0001.6195 (English), 4/2/2011 07:16:40, 12800 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\atiogl.xml, 1/14/2011 21:00:54, 30831 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiglpxx.dll, 8.14.0001.6195 (English), 4/2/2011 07:16:40, 12800 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticfx64.dll, 8.17.0010.1071 (English), 4/2/2011 07:57:12, 789504 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aticfx32.dll, 8.17.0010.1071 (English), 4/2/2011 07:58:24, 673280 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\coinst.dll, 1.00.0003.0005 (English), 4/2/2011 07:07:22, 58880 bytes

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_780F&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_40\3&2411E6FE&3&A4
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/21/2010 03:23:47, 184704 bytes

Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_7807&SUBSYS_3593103C&REV_11\3&2411E6FE&3&90
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.01.7601.17586 (English), 8/25/2011 04:10:38, 25600 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.17586 (English), 8/25/2011 04:10:38, 325120 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17586 (English), 8/25/2011 04:10:38, 343040 bytes

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1707&SUBSYS_12341022&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&3&10
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/21/2010 03:23:47, 184704 bytes

Name: AMD Radeon HD 6750M 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6741&SUBSYS_3593103C&REV_00\4&274AA17B&0&0010
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys, 8.01.0001.1134 (English), 4/2/2011 10:42:30, 9256960 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0019 (English), 4/2/2011 07:14:54, 53248 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys, 8.14.0001.6195 (English), 4/2/2011 07:16:22, 300544 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumd64.dll, 7.14.0010.0817 (English), 4/2/2011 07:23:52, 5438464 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumd6a.dll, 8.14.0010.0299 (English), 4/2/2011 07:44:50, 3239936 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atitmm64.dll, 6.14.0011.0023 (English), 4/2/2011 07:52:58, 120320 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 2/2/2011 02:01:14, 227586 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\amdpcom64.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 4/2/2011 07:23:56, 53760 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atimpc64.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 4/2/2011 07:23:56, 53760 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiadlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.1054 (English), 4/2/2011 07:16:56, 360448 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumd6a.cap, 4/2/2011 07:42:26, 790592 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atimuixx.dll, 6.14.0010.1002 (English), 4/2/2011 07:52:22, 16384 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiapfxx.exe, 6.14.0010.1001 (English), 4/2/2011 07:58:32, 143360 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiapfxx.blb, 4/2/2011 07:58:38, 152384 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumd6v.dll, 7.14.0010.0184 (English), 4/2/2011 07:45:24, 1208320 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe, 6.14.0011.1088 (English), 4/2/2011 07:54:06, 204288 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atieclxx.exe, 6.14.0011.1088 (English), 4/2/2011 07:54:42, 482304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atipdl64.dll, 6.14.0010.2563 (English), 4/2/2011 07:52:44, 423424 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiedu64.dll, 6.14.0010.2514 (English), 4/2/2011 07:52:16, 59392 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIDEMGX.dll, 2.00.4108.39443 (English), 4/2/2011 07:54:46, 462848 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atio6axx.dll, 6.14.0010.10600 (English), 4/2/2011 08:46:20, 22518272 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticaldd64.dll, 6.14.0010.1332 (English), 4/2/2011 07:34:00, 7025152 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticalrt64.dll, 6.14.0010.1332 (English), 4/2/2011 07:34:22, 51200 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticalcl64.dll, 6.14.0010.1332 (English), 4/2/2011 07:34:12, 44544 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atipblag.dat, 1/13/2011 07:03:20, 3155 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiu9p64.dll, 8.14.0001.6195 (English), 4/2/2011 07:15:30, 38912 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiuxp64.dll, 8.14.0001.6195 (English), 4/2/2011 07:15:40, 40448 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atig6pxx.dll, 8.14.0001.6195 (English), 4/2/2011 07:16:42, 14848 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atig6txx.dll, 8.14.0001.6195 (English), 4/2/2011 07:16:36, 39936 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atibtmon.exe, 2.00.0000.0000 (English), 5/12/2009 02:35:30, 118784 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atidxx64.dll, 8.17.0010.0342 (English), 4/2/2011 07:40:32, 5047808 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiumdag.dll, 7.14.0010.0817 (English), 4/2/2011 07:30:26, 4294144 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiumdva.dll, 8.14.0010.0299 (English), 4/2/2011 07:37:16, 3471872 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\amdpcom32.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 4/2/2011 07:23:50, 52736 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atimpc32.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 4/2/2011 07:23:50, 52736 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiadlxy.dll, 6.14.0010.1054 (English), 4/2/2011 07:16:50, 258048 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiumdva.cap, 4/2/2011 07:36:52, 790592 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiumdmv.dll, 7.14.0010.0184 (English), 4/2/2011 07:45:02, 1912832 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2563 (English), 4/2/2011 07:52:38, 356352 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Oemdspif.dll, 6.15.0006.0006 (English), 4/2/2011 07:52:26, 278528 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2514 (English), 4/2/2011 07:52:12, 43520 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.10600 (English), 4/2/2011 08:24:22, 17397248 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atidxx32.dll, 8.17.0010.0342 (English), 4/2/2011 07:49:18, 4279808 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aticaldd.dll, 6.14.0010.1332 (English), 4/2/2011 07:32:44, 5619200 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aticalrt.dll, 6.14.0010.1332 (English), 4/2/2011 07:34:20, 46080 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aticalcl.dll, 6.14.0010.1332 (English), 4/2/2011 07:34:10, 44032 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atipblag.dat, 1/13/2011 07:03:20, 3155 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiu9pag.dll, 8.14.0001.6195 (English), 4/2/2011 07:15:22, 29184 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiuxpag.dll, 8.14.0001.6195 (English), 4/2/2011 07:15:34, 31232 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atigktxx.dll, 8.14.0001.6195 (English), 4/2/2011 07:16:30, 32768 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiglpxx.dll, 8.14.0001.6195 (English), 4/2/2011 07:16:40, 12800 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\atiogl.xml, 1/14/2011 21:00:54, 30831 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiglpxx.dll, 8.14.0001.6195 (English), 4/2/2011 07:16:40, 12800 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticfx64.dll, 8.17.0010.1071 (English), 4/2/2011 07:57:12, 789504 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aticfx32.dll, 8.17.0010.1071 (English), 4/2/2011 07:58:24, 673280 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\coinst.dll, 1.00.0003.0005 (English), 4/2/2011 07:07:22, 58880 bytes

Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_780E&SUBSYS_3593103C&REV_11\3&2411E6FE&3&A3
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:48:27, 15424 bytes

Name: AMD SATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_7804&SUBSYS_3593103C&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&3&88
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amd_sata.sys, 1.02.0001.0296 (English), 4/15/2011 21:37:50, 79488 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amd_xata.sys, 1.02.0001.0296 (English), 4/15/2011 21:37:50, 40064 bytes

Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1705&SUBSYS_17051022&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&3&00
Driver: n/a

Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_1714&SUBSYS_3593103C&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&3&09
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/21/2010 03:23:47, 122368 bytes

Name: Broadcom 4313 802.11b/g/n
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4727&SUBSYS_1483103C&REV_01\4&2190249&0&0028
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\BCMWL664.SYS, 5.60.0350.0023 (English), 10/12/2011 00:54:42, 3065408 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\bcmihvsrv64.dll, 5.60.0350.0023 (English), 10/12/2011 00:54:42, 3896832 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\bcmihvui64.dll, 5.60.0350.0023 (English), 10/12/2011 00:54:42, 3561472 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vwifibus.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:07:21, 24576 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\bcmwlcoi.dll, 5.60.0350.0023 (English), 10/12/2011 00:54:42, 95544 bytes

Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_780D&SUBSYS_3593103C&REV_01\3&2411E6FE&3&A2
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/21/2010 03:23:47, 122368 bytes

Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1719&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&3&C7
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1704&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&3&C4
Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7601.17514
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7601.17514
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft TV Captions Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7601.17514
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.01.7601.17514
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7601.17514
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft TV Subtitles Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.7601.17514
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.7601.17514
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7601.17514
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17669
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

Audio Capture Sources:
Integrated Microphone Array (ID,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
External Mic (IDT High Definiti,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Stereo Mix (IDT High Definition,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
MicIn,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
MuxedIn1,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
CyberLink Webcam Splitter,0x00200000,0,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
HP TrueVision HD,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Dock HpOut,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
LineOut,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514

Video Capture Sources:
CyberLink Webcam Splitter,0x00200000,0,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
HP TrueVision HD,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17669
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Audio Renderers:
Speakers and Headphones (IDT Hi,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Communications Headphones (IDT ,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DirectSound: Communications Headphones (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DirectSound: Speakers and Headphones (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality) 
Quality Flags: 2576
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow half deinterlace
Allow scaling
Decode Power Usage: 100
Balanced Flags: 1424
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow batching
Force half deinterlace
Force scaling
Decode Power Usage: 50
PowerFlags: 1424
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow batching
Force half deinterlace
Force scaling
Decode Power Usage: 0


----------



## c4n10 (Dec 30, 2011)

Steam Error 41 issues for Football Manager 2012 (Deacona - Your computer should handle the game just fine, it plays on my laptop and your system pwns mine):

1. Open Windows Explorer
2. Go to Tools> Folder Options> View
3. Find and Select "View all hidden files and folders"
4. Navigate to c:\users\owner (or whatever your pc user acct is)\App Data\Roaming\Sports Interactive
5. Delete the Football Manager folder
6. Open Steam
7. Right Click Football Manger's icon in your games library
8. Click "Properties"
9. Go to "Local Files" Tab
10. Select "Validate Game Cache"

Your problem should be fixed.


----------



## c4n10 (Dec 30, 2011)

Also if my previous suggestion did not work, please look here:

http://community.sigames.com/showthread.php/291919-Crash-dump


----------



## boutn (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi!

I just followed all your steps to fix problem steam 41 and step 10 isn't possible with me. I can't select Validate Game Cache...


----------



## c4n10 (Dec 30, 2011)

boutn - This is a Steam version of the game you have, correct?


----------



## boutn (Jan 3, 2012)

c4n10 - yes, it is...


----------



## c4n10 (Dec 30, 2011)

boutn - That is quite unusual. Are you able to validate the cache on other games...?

I don't know why that option would not be available to you, it is an integrated part of the Steam platform. The best advice I can offer you here is to contact Steam support and inform that you are unable to validate game cache files.

Also, in the mean time, try the link I posted in my second response and see if that helps any.


----------



## boutn (Jan 3, 2012)

c4n10 - Well, it's my first game I bought on my new laptop... And it's also my first Steam-game...


----------



## c4n10 (Dec 30, 2011)

Did you try this link to fix your Football Manager issue: http://community.sigames.com/showthr...919-Crash-dump

And most definitely speak with Steam and find out why you don't have the "Validate Game Cache" option. It should be there when you right-click on ANY Steam game, go to "properties" and click the "local files" tab.


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't use steam the much, but have you tried re-intaling the steam client? I belive that, that would solve any problems with missing options, ect.


----------

